# What do you think of this particular Clementi Symphony?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Muzio Clementi's Symphony op. 18 in D major. Yes, he was not a very prolific orchestral composer but he did make a few pretty impressive efforts at Symphonies, 6 that are known today I think. The four later ones are not numbered and are extremely different in character from this symphony and its B flat predecessor.

I really got into this piece a long time ago, via this recording. It may be the only recording available of this piece, and I am glad to see it on youtube so I can post it here. I find it a very curious piece with good melodic writing and a lot of fun action, but it may also be the way it is played. One of the melodies in the middle of the fast section is very wonderful. I say this piece and the way it is played, has some _locomotion_.

Check it out if you haven't heard it, I am curious for other opinions:






Also, put into perspective for those interested, I believe this is a 1780s work.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the classical era so it's not surprising that I enjoyed this work. I especially liked the final movement and also felt the first movement was quite good. I agree with you about the melodies.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The only, but major, detrimental aspect of all these "just fine" classical works is the occasion of Mozart, against which all others seem boxy, foursquare in their lengths of phrase, etc.

It is just fine, but then there is Mozart, who astonishes at every turn, still.

By comparison to even those slighter adolescent symphonies of Mozart, this sounds 'generic.'

I also enjoy a good tune, but seem to far far less impressed with "A good melody" than most, instead banking on the whole fabric to entertain.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

clavichorder said:


> Muzio Clementi's Symphony op. 18 in D major.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since the original link expired, here as a repost:






I was not that impressed with this symphony. It sounded rather ordinary to me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've enjoyed the Clementi symphonies over the years. They should be played a lot more by amateur/community orchestras. They're not as difficult as Beethoven and are all audience friendly. Getting conductors interested is the real problem.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Larkenfield said:


> Since the original link expired, here as a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP was taking about the opus 18 d major symphony that was composed much earlier. Here is the first movement.


----------

